# new naked Ruby



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Taken yesterday running around...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love, love, love that last pic--- what a smile!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

haha Naked Ruby! Looks like she had fun!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Such a pretty girl, she's in beautiful shape.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Such a gorgeous lady! She looks like she's in great shape and I love her smile in the last pic. Bully smiles really are the best.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh she's so stinkin' cute jumping around and playing with her ball! No wonder she wanted to be naked, gotta show off that great body :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She's so beautiful, and looks like she has an awesome personality. Damn, she is in fantastic shape, too!! Go Ruby!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys. She is a lot of fun and demands her fetch-time every day so there is no way around it. LOL


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats great exercise! Thats why shes so fit


----------

